# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  To ιδανικό μίγμα σπόρων για καρδερίνες (ideal seed mixture for goldfinches )

## jk21

*Εδω και καποια χρονια εχει  ξεκινησει στον τοπο μας ,η προσπαθεια για εκτροφη της καρδερινας .Μια  δυσκολη εκτροφη ,που οποιος θελει να την δοκιμαζει ,οφειλει απεναντι σε  αυτο το πουλι ,να προσπαθησει να του προσφερει το καλυτερο .Μεσα σε αυτα  ειναι και το ιδανικο μιγμα σπορων .Σιγουρα υπαρχουν καποια εμπορικα  μιγματα αξιολογα ετοιμα στο εμποριο ,αλλα πολλα απο αυτα εχουν θετικα  και αρνητικα ,με ενα απο αυτα τα αρνητικα ,την οχι προσεγμενη αναλογια  σπορων ωστε αυτοι που εχουν κυριως Ω3 λιπαρα οξεα να υπερισχυουν στο  διπλασιο των οσων εχουν Ω6*
http://www.eufic.org/article/el/nutr...y-acids-greek/
*     Αυτο το δεδομενο ,αλλα και  καποια αλλα βασικα διατροφικα σημεια ,ειναι αυτα που σε οποιον αναζητα  το ιδανικο (που για μια τετοια εκτροφη πρεπει να ειναι το ζητουμενο ) με  κανουν να θεωρω πως ενα μιγμα πρεπει να περιλαμβανει σιγουρα τους  θρεπτικοτερους σπορους ,ανευ υπολογισμου κοστους ,που εχουν μελετηθει  διεθνως για την αξια τους .οταν ασχολεισαι με εκτροφη ειδους που δεν  εχει καν σταθεροποιηθει η ρατσα ,ουτε ενα σωρο ζευγαρια εχεις για να  εχει τεραστιο κοστος η διατροφη ,αλλα και να εχεις  οφειλεις να ξοδεψεις  .Αν δεν εχεις να δωσεις , δοκιμασεις με το οικονομικοτερο δυνατον ,  αλλα οχι οικονομικο .*
*    Τετοιο μιγμα δεν μπορει να μην  εχει περα απο τον καναρινοσπορο ,την βρωμη σε σεβαστο ποσοστο αφου τα  αμινοξεα της δεν συγκρινονται με κανεναν αλλο αμυλουχο σπορο με χαμηλα λιπαρα ,παρα μονο με την κινοα (που ειναι ανωτερη και πρεπει  να αποτελει σεβαστο μερος του μιγματος ή ανεμιγμενη στην αυγοτροφη αν  δεν την προτιμουν ετσι )*
*O σπόρος κινόα και η αξία του στη διατροφή των πτηνών*
*εχω  μαρτυριες γνωστων μου οτι  την τρωνε ανετα και στεγνη ) .ο καναρινοσπορος ερχεται να συμπληρωσει το  αμυλουχο ποσοστο σπορων για την τρυπτοφανη του .Το φονιο οπως θα δειτε  και εδω
**Σπόρος fonio paddy (φόνιο): ο μύθος ( και η πραγματικότητα*

*ειναι επισης ενας αμυλουχος ,που  αν τον αποδεχονται μπορει η επιδραση στα κοκκιδια να ειναι μαλλον μυθος  αλλα η μεθειονινη του και η κυστεινη του το κανουν φουλ απαραιτητο στη δυσκολη φαση της πτεροροιας . 
    Α**υτοι οι σποροι για μενα σαν  συνολο 40 %   πχ 20% κεχρι , 10 % κινοα και 10 % βρωμη  με ενα ποσοστο  3-5 % να αντικαθιστανται απο ολα αυτα με φονιο αν το τρωνε , πρεπει να  ειναι  τα ειδη και το ποσοστο των αμυλουχων σπορων που δεν ειναι απαραιτητα διατροφη του πουλιου στη φυση .
      Ας παμε* * στους λιπαρους :*
*με την καρδερινα να τρωει  ανετα  μικρους σπορους δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως μπορει να λειπει εστω  απο τα  ελιτιστικα μιγματα της ,ο σπορος chia σε αφθονια και αυτος με πολλα ω3 κατα κυριο λογο . Περιλλα  ,κια ,λιναρι ,κανναβουρι και καμελινα οι  εχοντες σαν πρωτο λιπαρο το ω3  και νιζερ , bella di notte  ,ηλιοσπορος ,  καρθαμο(σε οποια ειδη καρδερινας το σπανε ) , τα εχοντα κυριως ω6 και ειδικα το τελευταιο ενα απο τα ω6 που ειναι πιο  απαραιτητο απο τα αλλα   , ειναι οι βασικοι  λιπαροι σποροι  Με τους δυο  τελευταιους σε καποια ή σε ολα τα ειδη καρδερινας , να ειναι και απο τους αγαπημενους της στη φυση ! Α**υτοι πρεπει να αποτελουν το  αλλο 40% του μιγματος ,με την ομαδα των εχοντων αρκετα ω3 να κατεχουν  ενα 25% και τους υπολοιπους το 15% .Τ**ο υπολοιπο 20 % στη συντηρηση  πρεπει να ειναι μιγμα αμυλουχων σε αντιστοιχη αναλογια οπως οι πιο πανω  που περιεγραψα αλλα ακομη καλυτερα σποροι γρασιδιου (πχ δακτυλις αλλα και αλλα ειδη ) ,ενω στην προετοιμασια της  αναπαραγωγης και στην πτεροροια αυτο το 20 % θα πρεπει να ειναι ειτε  μιγμα σπορων που βρισκουμε και σε ετοιμα μιγματα αλλα αποτελουν διατροφη της στη φυση (μαρουλοσπορος  ,ραδικοσπορος ,teazle thistle (διπσακος ) ,αγκαθι μαριας ,ζωχος  ,παπαρουνα ,σποροι απο κατηφε που προτεινει και ο angelo fumagalli  (γνωστος ιταλος εκτροφεας  ) σε μιγμα που δινει στα δικα του πουλια* 
http://www.abbaseed.com/INFO/Interview_Fumagalli/interview_fumagalli.html
*και δεν εχουμε δει σε μιγματα που ερχονται στην ελλαδα* 
*Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη*
*αλλα και πολλους  αλλους που βρισκει η καρδερινα στη φυση  που μπορουμε να δουμε  εδω* 
*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*
*με κυριοτερους τον σπορο του  ταραξακου ,καποιων ειδων γαιδουραγκαθου οπως το κιρσιο ,το αρκτιο  (κολλητσιδα )  ,το σενεκιο ,το αγριομαρουλο κλπ  .Ολοι αυτοι πρεπει να επιλεγονται ή και να συλλεγονται αναλογα με τι  ειδος καρδερινας εχουμε ,απο ποιο μερος της ελλαδας  προερχονται οι  γεννητορες αν ειναι ντοπιας καταγωγης και τι υπαρχει στη φυση στις συγκεκριμενες περιοχες την αντιστοιχη εποχη  που μας ενδιαφερει .αυτο ειναι που θα δωσει το πραγματικο ξυπνημα στα  ενστικτα ζευγαρωματος ,καθως και ο φωτεινος και οχι μιζερος χωρος ,με περιβαλλον εσωτερικο που θα  διακοσμειται συχνα με κλωναρια φυτων που συχναζει και βοσκει η καρδερινα  ,ωστε να της δημιουργειται το οικειο και ασφαλες περιβαλλον που επιθυμει*

----------


## geam

> *...οφειλει απεναντι σε αυτο το πουλι ,να προσπαθησει να του προσφερει το καλυτερο ....*



οφείλει και είναι υποχρεωμενος σε όσες ψυχες εχει να προσφερει το καλύτερο...

----------


## geam

> *...καρθαμο(σε οποια ειδη καρδερινας το σπανε ) ,
> *


προσωπικά το *κάρθαμο*, καθώς και το αγκάθι μαρίας, και το φαγόπυρο (που κι αυτοί είναι σκληροί σπόροι) τα μουλιάζω και τους τα δίνω μαζί με άλλα φύτρα, και τα τρώνε ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ ενώ στην ξηρή τροφή τα αφήνουν...!!!!!

----------


## jk21

δεν το εγραψα τυχαια .το καρθαμο το επιλεγουν κυριως οι major στη βορεια ευρωπη και στην ημιωριμη μη ξερη μορφη του προφανως .οπως και το αγκαθι μαριας και οι δικες μας .ξερο δεν σπαει ,ημιωριμο ομως ειναι γνωστη επιλογη τους στη φυση

----------


## Picard

εγω αγορασα απο τα quiko της raggio di sole,ειναι δυο τροφες των δυο κιλων,η πρωτη ονομαζεται european tree και η δευτερη major extra,η πρωτη δινεται κατα την περιοδο συντηρησης και η δευτερη δινεται αργοτερα κατα την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης και πτεροριας,ειδα διαφορα και οι καρδερινες σε συνδυασμο με την αυγοτροφη dolce forno golden spinus πυρωσαν αρκετα γρηγορα,αρχες μαιου μου κανε η καναρα φωλια μετα απο 10 μερες ειχα αυγα,τα μικρα πουλια ανατραφηκαν κανονικα χωρις προβληματα,τις τροφες της raggio της δινω και στα καρδερινοκαναρα μου που ειναι 2 μηνων αυτη τη στιγμη.....

----------


## jk21

για το φιλαρακι μου τον Ηλια τον gardelius ας το κανω και πιο ξεκαθαρο 

*20% κεχρι 
20% βρωμη (αν καποιος μπορει να παρει κινοα απο βιολογικα τοτε 10+10 με την κινοα )
10% περιλλα λευκη* 
*5%   λιναρι 
5%  κανναβουρι 
3% κια
2% καμελινα* 
*8% νιζερ
5% ηλιοσπορος μικρος 
2% καρθαμο ή bella di note* 

το υπολοιπο 20% θα ειναι στην *συντηρηση * 

*10% γρασιδι πχ δακτυλις
10% επιπλεον βρωμη και κεχρι* 

ενω στην προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης μεχρι το τελος πτεροροιας πρεπει να εχει αλλο ενα 20% απο σπορους που ανηκουν και στην διατροφη της καρδερινας στη φυση οπως 

*μαρουλοσπορος  3% 
ραδικοσπορος 6%  
teazle thistle (διπσακος )  3% 
αγκαθι μαριας  2 % 
ζωχος 4%  
παπαρουνα 2% 

*σε αυτους πρεπει να προστιθενται και οτι αλλοι υπαρχουν την αντιστοιχη εποχη στη φυση ,ενω αν βρισκουμε στη φυσικη μορφη τους καποιους απο αυτους ,δεν χρειαζεται να τους δινουμε και στο μιγμα

----------


## jk21

*ΡΑΔΙΚΟΣΠΟΡΟΣ*

http://www.m.elewa.org/JAPS/2012/13.2/1.pdf

The results revealed that the two chicory seeds
contained substantial amounts of  crude *proteins (over 19 %)*,* crude fat (over 22 %*) and
carbohydrate (over 31 %), respectively

19% Πρωτεινη με μονο 22 % λιπαρα .απο τις πρωτεινες αυτες ,σε υψηλο ποσοστο υπαρχει μεσα τους το αμινοξυ μεθειονινη  ,αλλα εχει και καλες τιμες για κυστεινη ,λυσινη ,αργινινη 


*ΑΓΚΑΘΙ ΜΑΡΙΑΣ* 

http://jcsp.org.pk/index.php/jcsp/ar...wFile/1248/833

*24% πρωτεινες 
27 % λιπαρα*

----------


## jk21

λαμβανονοντας υποψην και τα οσα βρηκα για το ραδικι 
κατεληξα και εφτιαξα το μιγμα σπορων του παρακατω βιντεο 




σε επομενο ποστ αργα το βραδυ ,θα εξηγησω την χρηση και την ποσοστοση για το καθενα

----------


## geog87

> λαμβανονοντας υποψην και τα οσα βρηκα για το ραδικι 
> κατεληξα και εφτιαξα το μιγμα σπορων του παρακατω βιντεο 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> σε επομενο ποστ αργα το βραδυ ,θα εξηγησω την χρηση και την ποσοστοση για το καθενα


αυτο ειναι το γνωστο ραδικι????καλα μονο 10% εβαλες?

----------


## mitsman

Ποσο πουλατε το κιλο κ.Δημητρη να μου δωσετε την επομενη εβδομαδα που θα ερθω Αθηνα, πρωτα ο Διας!?

----------


## PAIANAS

> Ποσο πουλατε το κιλο κ.Δημητρη να μου δωσετε την επομενη εβδομαδα που θα ερθω Αθηνα, πρωτα ο Διας!?


Aσε το Δία στο βουνό του... και τροφή jk carduelis special mix , θα πάρεις αν βάλεις θέμα για μάζωξη και φυσικά συμμετάσχεις  μαζί με τη σύντροφό σου (γιατί μόνος σου είσαι επικίνδυνος ..)

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο τοσο εβαλα στο βασικο μιγμα .το εξτρα μιγμα που θα βαζω σε δευτερη  ταιστρα (σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα απο το βασικο σαφεστατα ! ) με ποικιλια σπορων απο διαφορα φυτα ( οι γνωστοι σποροι << υγειας >> αλλα οχι στην χαλια εκδοση τους ) και δακτυλιδα (σπορο απο ειδος χλοης που κακως ονομαζεται απο τους πετσοπαδες αγκαθι ) ,το μισο μερος του ειναι ραδικι ! αν κρινεις οτι τα πουλια μου εχουν καθε δυο μερες κεφαλια με σπορους ταραξακου (αφηνουμε και λιγο να απλωθει στο παρκο ,για να εχουμε και του χρονου ) ,αλλα και αλλα καλουδια που μαζευω οταν παω ξυλοκαστρο (εχω ακομα και κιρσιο και γαλατσιδα ) μια χαρα θα ειναι .οπου να ναι μεγαλωνει και ο ζωχος και στις γλαστρες μου εχω 5 ριζες γαρδελοχορτο .


δεν πουλαμε κυριος !!! .... αλλα Μητσαρα κατεβα και κατι θα γινει ! αρκει να εχει και τσιπουρα το προγραμμα !!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις πληροφορίες που μας έδωσες...!!!

----------


## jk21

λοιπον ας δουμε εναν εναν τους σπορους 

20% κεχρι (καναρινοσπορος )  
βασικος αμυλουχος σπορος ,με σημαντικη ποσοτητα τρυπτοφανης σε σχεση με τους αλλους του μιγματος .Για λογους ποικιλιας σπορων ,αλλα και μεγαλυτερης αναγκης σε πρωτεινικους και λιπαρους σπορους στις καρδερινες ,ειναι σε σημαντικη αλλα πολυ μικροτερη ποσοτητα απο ενα μιγμα για καναρινια .η τιμη του ειναι γυρω στο 1.8 το κιλο

12 % περιλλα
σημαντικοτατη πηγη ω3 λιπαρων οξεων ,με πολυ καλη συσταση σε αμινοξεα  (μπορει μερος του να ειναι και στην καφε εκδοχη του ,που ειναι πιο οικονομικη ,χωρις σημαντικη μειωση της θρεπτικης αξιας .δεν υπαρχει κατι εγκυρο που να αναφερει μειωμενη αξια στην καφε ποικιλια ) .η τιμη της ειναι γυρω στα 8 η λευκη και γυρω στα 6 η καφε ποικιλια (το κιλο ) 

10 % βρωμη   
αμυλουχος σπορος με ισχυρη περιεκτικοτητα σε θειουχα αμινοξεα ,αλλα και αργινινη  ,με το πλεονεκτημα των πολυ χαμηλων λιπαρων ! η τιμη του σπορου αρκετα μικρη για την αξια του ,μονο 1.8 ευρω συνηθως 

10 %  Ραδικι 
Σπορος που τα πουλια επιλεγουν ,σε σημαντικες ποσοτητες στην ελληνικη φυση ,με υψηλη πρωτεινη ,χωρις τα λιπαρα να φτανουν σε σημαντικα ποσοστα .σχεδον τα μισα απο νιζερ ,κανναβουρι κλπ .Η τιμη του που δεν ειναι παρα πολυ μεγαλη (γυρω στα 8 το κιλο ) τον κανουν μια καλη επιλογη ,για ενα ποσοστο αυτου του επιπεδου στο μιγμα .ισως και σε μεγαλυτερο αλλα θα ανεβαινε αρκετα η τιμη του συνολικου μιγματος ,το οποιο θελω να καταστησω προσιτη προταση για ολους . εγω ετσι κι αλλιως εχω βαλει εξτρα σε αλλο μιγμα ποικιλιας σπορων της φυσης που θα δινω σε δευτερη ταιστρα στην προετοιμασια .

10 % Νιζερ
Καλος πρωτεινικος σπορος ,με πολλα λιπαρα ομως και ω6 κυριως παρα ω3 .Παρολα αυτα τα παιδια χωρις σοκολατιτσες και οι καρδερινες χωρις νιζερ δεν κανουν !!! Διαφωνω ομως με υπερβολες στην ποσοστοση που βλεπω και σε πολυ ακριβα γνωστα μιγματα .τα ω6 πρεπει να ειναι συνολικα στο μιγμα ,τουλαχιστον τα μισα απο τα ω3 .Τιμη απο 2.5 εως 3 το κιλο 

8 % Ηλιόσπορος μικρο μαυρος .οτι ισχυει για το νιζερ ισχυει και για αυτον .Μαλιστα ο ηλιοσπορος ειναι επιλογη της καρδερινας και στη φυση .απλα ...τρελενονται !!! τιμη ομως τουλαχιστον 8 το κιλο αναλογα την ποκιλια και την πηγη .μπορει και πολυ περισσοτερο .εγω τον ειχα παρει 8 παντως

5% Κανναβουρι 
Σπορος θρεπτικοτατος ,με πρωτεινη υψηλης αξιας ,ω3 λιπαρα οξεα στο φουλ αλλα και ισχυροτατη πηγη αργινινης ! αυτο ειναι καλο ωστε να υπαρχει επαρκεια ,αλλα στις καρδερινες που δεν θελουμε τα αρσενικα να ειναι φουλ πυρωμενα ,σε σχεση με τα θηλυκα ,ενα 5% δινει σημαντικα στοιχεια στο μιγμα,αλλα δεν δημιουργει προβληματα ,που ισως ενα ποσοστο 15 % που κατα τα αλλα θα αξιζε να εχει ,ισως δημιουργουσε .Τιμη γυρω στα 3 το κιλο

5% Λιναροσπορος 
Λιπαρος σπορος με καλη πρωτεινη (οχι οσο το κανναβουρι και η περιλλα )  παρομοια του νιζερ ,αλλα ισχυροτατη πηγη ω3 λιπαρων οξεων !!! αυτο το ποσοστο του ειναι μια χαρα και σε οσους εχουν στην προετοιμασια τα θηλυκα χωρια ,θα μπορουσε να ειναι και λιγο παραπανω σε αυτα ,λογω των φυτοοιστρογονων του  ,που το καθιστουν μαζι με το bella di note ιδανικους για την ορμονικη προετοιμασια των θηλυκων (το bella di note για αλλους λογους ) .Τιμη γυρω στα 2 το κιλο

5% Κια (chia ) 
Aν ηταν φθηνοτερος ισως αποτελουσε και το 15% του μιγματος .πολυ καλα αμινοξεα ,φουλ ω3 λιπαρα οξεα , καταλληλος για προστασια του στομαχικου και εντερικου βλενογονου ,λογω του ζελε που σχηματιζει απορροφοντας υγρα .ομως εγινε γνωστος στις βιομαχανιες παραφαρμακευτικων για την αξια του σε ω3 και η τιμη εχει φτασει απο 14 και πανω το κιλο ... 

5% Καμελινα ( camelina )  ... και λιγο ειναι για τον σπορο ,που το ελαιο του ειναι η δευτερη φυσικη πηγη βιταμινης Ε παγκοσμιως (μετα το σιτελαιο ) και μακραν πιο πανω απο την τριτη .παραλληλα σημαντικη πηγη ω3 λιπαρων οξεων .Τιμη γυρω στα 8 ευρω το κιλο 

3% Κολιανδρος (coriander -coriandolo ) Σπορος που το ελαιο του εχει συμφωνα με ερευνες επισημες , ισχυροτατες αντιβακτηριακες ιδιοτητες ακομα και σε ανθεκτικα στελεχη πχ σταφυλοκοκκου .Υπαρχει σε μιγματα που κυκλοφορουν στην ιταλικη αγορα .τιμη γυρω στα 6 το κιλο ,απο καταστημα με βοτανα και μπαχαρικα 

3% Αγκαθι Μαριας  24% πρωτεινες μονο 27% λιπαρα ,το ιδανικο φαρμακο για την αποτοξιωνωση του συκωτιου .Δυστυχως αν και σχετικα οικονομικο (καπου στα 7 το κιλο ) στην ξερη μορφη του που υπαρχει στο εμποριο ,δυσκολα γινεται αποδεκτος .Παρολα αυτα εχω δει καποιους που εχω βαλει ξεφλουδισμενους .Ελπιζω .... αλλιως θα δινω κλαρια απο τη φυση 

2% bella di note 
Σπορος με πολυ καλες ιδιοτητες για το συκωτι των πουλιων και με πολυ καλη επιδραση συμφωνα με ερευνες  ,στα ορμονικα των γυναικων στους ανθρωπους και στη γυναικεια γονιμοτητα .Δυστυχως πολλα πουλια δεν τον τρωνε .Στην αυγοτροφη γινεται πιο ευκολα αποδεκτος .Αν δω οτι στο μιγμα τον αφηνουν ,θα προσθετω στην αυγοτροφη .Στην ποσοτητα που προστιθεται ,η τιμη του ειναι ασημαντη (αν βρουμε χυμα ) 

2%  foniopaddy  
Σπορος με μυθο υπερ της δρασης του εναντιον των κοκκιδιων .Πολυ θα ηθελα να ειναι αληθινος ,αλλα μαλλον προωθηση του σπορου απο καποιους ξενους εκτροφεις προκειται .ποτε δεν εγινε καποια επισημη ερευνα .ομως ειναι παρα πολυ καλος αμυλουχος σπορος που σε μικρο ποσοστα (παρα το πανακριβο της τιμης του ) δεν εχει μεγαλο κοστος .Μπορει και να μην μπει στο μιγμα .Στα δικα μου χερια βρεθηκε σαν δωρο φιλου για να με ευχαριστησει για κατι 


Το εξτρα μιγμα που θα βαζω σε μικρη ποσοτητα σε δευτερη ταιστρα στην προετοιμασια με την εισοδο της ανοιξης (σαν σημαδι ποικιλοτητας των σπορων στη φυση ,περαν των οσων θα φερνω απο αυτη και θα προσφερω ) εχει κυριως ραδικι και δακτυλιδα ,αλλα και σπορους του αγρου ,υγειας κλπ (διαφορες ονομασιες κυκλοφορουν στο εμποριο )  που ισως να μην εχουν μεγαλη αξια (εχει μεσα και παπαρουνα ομως που ειναι πολυ θρεπτικη ) διατροφικα (δεν τους ξερω .... ) αλλα για τον σκοπο που δινονται ,κανουν τη δουλεια τους 


Απο το μιγμα λειπει ακομα ενας σημαντικοτατος σπορος ,που θα εφτιαχνα καταλληλα λιγο πιο κατω τα ποσοστα σε καποιους σπορους ,για να τον ενπεριεχει το μιγμα .Αναφερομαι στο ζωχο ,βασικοτατο για μενα στην προετοιμασια ,που δυστυχως εχω βρει μονο μια διαδικτυακη πηγη παροχης του στην ελλαδα .ειναι μαλιστα οικονομικοτατος (αν θυμαμαι καλα 4-5 ευρω ) .Ομως η ευκολια ευρεσης του σε φυσικη μορφη σε κλαδια ,πολυ ευκολα στην ελληνικη φυση , με οδηγησε στην αποφαση να τον παρεχω ετσι ,μαζι με τον ταραξακο και το senecium ( γαρδελοχορτο ) κατα την προετοιμασια 


η τιμη του μιγματος βγαινει συνολικα στα 5.5 ευρω το κιλο πανω κατω

----------


## Ταρταρος

για το φιλαρακι μου τον Ηλια τον gardelius ας το κανω και πιο ξεκαθαρο 

*20% κεχρι 
20% βρωμη (αν καποιος μπορει να παρει κινοα απο βιολογικα τοτε 10+10 με την κινοα )
10% περιλλα λευκη 
5% λιναρι 
5% κανναβουρι 
3% κια
2% καμελινα 
8% νιζερ
5% ηλιοσπορος μικρος 
2% καρθαμο ή bella di note 

το υπολοιπο 20% θα ειναι στην συντηρηση 

10% γρασιδι πχ δακτυλις
10% επιπλεον βρωμη και κεχρι 

ενω στην προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης μεχρι το τελος πτεροροιας πρεπει να εχει αλλο ενα 20% απο σπορους που ανηκουν και στην διατροφη της καρδερινας στη φυση οπως 

μαρουλοσπορος 3% 
ραδικοσπορος 6% 
teazle thistle (διπσακος ) 3% 
αγκαθι μαριας 2 % 
ζωχος 4% 
παπαρουνα 2% 

σε αυτους πρεπει να προστιθενται και οτι αλλοι υπαρχουν την αντιστοιχη εποχη στη φυση ,ενω αν βρισκουμε στη φυσικη μορφη τους καποιους απο αυτους ,δεν χρειαζεται να τους δινουμε και στο μιγμα


Πολυ καλο φιλε , ομως ποτε ξεκινα καπιοσ προετημασια, για να προστθεσουμε τους επιπλεον σπορουσ*

----------


## jk21

το βασικο μιγμα εκτος της περιοδου συντηρησης ,πρεπει να δινετε .στη συντηρηση να αραιωνετε .επειδη συνηθως τα πουλια ξεκινανε πιο αργα απο τα καναρινια την ανοιξη (τελη μαρτη και μετα ) το κανονικο μιγμα  ναι μεν ξεκινα με το που πιανουν τα κρυα (δεκεμβρης ) γιατι εχει σπορους με θρεπτικα στοιχεια που βοηθουν στην ενισχυση της γονιμοτητας και αυτο δεν γινεται μεσα σε ενα μηνα  ,ναι μεν πρεπει να δινουμε απο τη φυση οτι υπαρχει σε αυτη το χειμωνα  ,αλλα *σε ποσοτητα* καθως και *επιπλεον ποικιλια σπορων* καλα ειναι να δινουμε τελη φλεβαρη ωστε τα πουλια να καταλαβαινουν οτι υπαρχει οχι μονο ποικιλια ,αλλα και επαρκεια σπορων στη φυση και σε συνδιασμο με την αυξηση φωτος ,να ερθουν σε διαθεση ζευγαρωματος

γνωμη μου .τα παιδια που εκτρεφουν και εχουν και αποτελεσματα τα τελευταια χρονια ,θα σου πουνε ισως και κατι πιο χειροπιαστο

----------


## serafeim

θα πρεπει να εχουμε ξεχωριστο μιγμα για τα κρυα και αλλο για την ανοιξη?
παιζει ρολο στην φυση του πουλιου η για κατι αλλο?
το μειγμα μπορουμε να δωσουμε τα ποσοστα σε μαγαζι να μας τα φτιαχνει(ή δεν ειναι εμπειστευτικο)?
επισης τους σπορους αυτους που μπορουμε να τους βρουμε? σε βιολογικα?

----------


## jk21

επειδη στα ποστ με το θεμα που ειχες ανοιξει για το ιπποφαες στο παρον θεμα  και  μετεφερα εδω

*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας  (ποστ 77 και μετα )*ηταν  μεσα και η απαντηση μου σε αυτο που ρωτας στο πιο πανω ποστ ,στο ξαναδημοσιευω να υπαρχει εδω

<<  ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ συμφωνα με την δικια μου λογικη ,πρεπει να υπαρχει ενα μιγμα με βασικους σπορους για τη συντηρηση ,ενα μιγμα πιο ενισχυμενο για το χειμωνα σε λιπαρους σπορους ,που θα εχει ομως σιγουρα καποιους σπορους βασικους διατροφικα (ισως και τα δυο να ειναι ενα ,απλα το φθινοπωρινο να προκυπτει απο αραιωση με κεχρι βρωμη και γρασιδι (αμυλουχοι σποροι ) του βασικου και τελος πριν την ανοιξη κανενα μηνα να εισαγονται καποιοι εξτρα σποροι που καποιοι απο αυτους υπαρχουν και στη φυση και τους διαλεγουν τα πουλια .μπορει να υπαρχουν και πριν στο βασικο μιγμα σε μικρες ποσοτητες ,αλλα τοτε να ενισχυονται σε ποσοτητα ,αλλα και σε συχνοτητα παροχης ,αν μπαινουν σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα  >>

----------


## antoninio

> θα πρεπει να εχουμε ξεχωριστο μιγμα για τα κρυα και αλλο για την ανοιξη?
> παιζει ρολο στην φυση του πουλιου η για κατι αλλο?
> το μειγμα μπορουμε να δωσουμε τα ποσοστα σε μαγαζι να μας τα φτιαχνει(ή δεν ειναι εμπειστευτικο)?
> επισης τους σπορους αυτους που μπορουμε να τους βρουμε? σε βιολογικα?


να εχεις το βασικο σου μειγμα ενισχυμενο με λιπαρους σπορους (καναβουρι,νιζερ,ηλιοσπορο)  αν τα εχεις εξω..
δεν αλλαζουμε μειγμα ξαφνικα..θα στρεσσαριστουν..προσοχη τις αναλογιες..
δεν χρειαζεται να σου το φτιαξει κανενας το μειγμα,μπορεις και μονος..καπου εχει γραψει και αναλογιες ο JK21..
στην φυση του πουλιου παιζουν πολλα ρολο και κανεις δεν μπορει να σου πει με σιγουρια..επικεντρωσου στο ενστικτο..αυτα τα κανει να καταλαβαινουν γιατι μπηκε ο ταδε σπορος το χειμωνα και ο ταδε σπορος την ανοιξη..

----------


## serafeim

ναι εχω ξανα κανει μειγμα μονος αλλα δεν βρησκω σπορους τους ειχα χρυσοπληρωση...
σε ευχαριστω παντως ησουν πολυ κατατοπιστικος... οσο για το εξω δεν θα το ελεγα... αν εξω εξω εχει 4 βαθμους εξω εκει που τα εχω θα εχει 12-15 βαθμους...

----------


## jk21

ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ σιγουρα η επαρχια δεν προσφερεται ,ειδικα αν εχεις λιγα πουλακια ,για μεγαλη ποικιλια μεμονωμενων σπορων ,ουτε ειναι ευκολο να παραγειλεις με e shop μεμονωμενους .ομως μπορεις να διαλεξεις ενα μιγμα 

απο αυτα εδω 

*Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη*που καποια ειναι αρκετα αξιολογα με μεγαλη ποικιλια σπορων .Το ιδανικο οπως το ονομασα ,ειναι οπως το σκεπτομαι και μου αρεσει εμενα .δεν ειναι το μονο που μπορει να μεγαλωσει υγειεστατα πουλακια .ψαξε με την ονομασια καθε σκευασματος και τη συσταση του ,οπως αναφερεται  στο google και θα βρεις ευκολα διαδικτυακες πηγες .εδω ειμαστε να σχολιασουμε οποιο μιγμα σε ενδιαφερει στο θεμα που σε παρεπεμψα πιο πανω  .Μαλιστα αν βρισκεις και δινεις πολλους απο την φυση ,οταν με το καλο θα εχεις τα δικα σου πουλακια ,ισως δεν ειναι αναγκη το ετοιμο να ειναι και το πιο πολυποικιλο

----------


## serafeim

> ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ σιγουρα η επαρχια δεν προσφερεται ,ειδικα αν εχεις λιγα πουλακια ,για μεγαλη ποικιλια μεμονωμενων σπορων ,ουτε ειναι ευκολο να παραγειλεις με e shop μεμονωμενους .ομως μπορεις να διαλεξεις ενα μιγμα 
> 
> απο αυτα εδω 
> 
> *Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη*
> 
> 
> που καποια ειναι αρκετα αξιολογα με μεγαλη ποικιλια σπορων .Το ιδανικο οπως το ονομασα ,ειναι οπως το σκεπτομαι και μου αρεσει εμενα .δεν ειναι το μονο που μπορει να μεγαλωσει υγειεστατα πουλακια .ψαξε με την ονομασια καθε σκευασματος και τη συσταση του ,οπως αναφερεται  στο google και θα βρεις ευκολα διαδικτυακες πηγες .εδω ειμαστε να σχολιασουμε οποιο μιγμα σε ενδιαφερει στο θεμα που σε παρεπεμψα πιο πανω  .*Μαλιστα αν βρισκεις και δινεις πολλους απο την φυση ,οταν με το καλο θα εχεις τα δικα σου πουλακια ,ισως δεν ειναι αναγκη το ετοιμο να ειναι και το πιο πολυποικιλο*


αυτο Δημητρη ειναι που θελω να πετυχω... στο χωριο μου εχω ενα σπιτακι με δυο δωματια,στο ενα θελω να κανω φυτωριο με τους σπορους και στον αλλων ενα μινι εκτροφειο οπως ο Δημητρης(mitsman) αλλα χωρος ειναι κλειστος και εχει ενα μιρκο παραθυρο....
Ωστε δεν ειναι αναγκη να εχεις μεμωνομενους σπορους για να μεγαλωσεις ενα υγειεστατο πουλι αλλα μπενουν πολυ παραγοντες στην μεση οπως π.χ. ποιο οικονομικο και ποιο βρισκεται ποιο ευκολα... θα κοιταξω τα μιγματα και αν βρω καποιο που με ενδιαφερει και εχω αποριες......Εδω εισαστε  :Happy:  χεχεχε

----------


## geam

> εκει που τα εχω θα εχει 12-15 βαθμους...


Σεραφειμ τελικά έχεις καρδερίνες ή σκοπεύεις ν' αποκτήσεις?????

----------


## serafeim

σκοπευω αν βρω καποτε... μην με παρεξηγεις για τις παραξενες ερωτησεις απλα θελω να εχουν το καλυτερο περιβαλλον αυτα τα πουλια  :Happy: 
σημερα το εσκασα απο την σχολη και πηγα στο οικοπεδο που συχναζουν... παιδια ειναι πολυ φιλικες μεταξυ τους και με αλλα ειδη πουλιων οπως λουγαρα και φλωρους

το σχολιο που εβαλες λεει για τα καναρινια  :winky:  συγγνωμη δεν το διατηπωσα σωστα  :sad:

----------


## geam

φυσικά και δεν σε παρεξηγω....

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη τρελαθηκα σημερα που μολις γυρησα απο το πετ σοπ και πηγα να παρω ενα νεο Μπατζι για να κανω ζευγαρακι...
λοιπον κοιταχτε τι βρηκα και εγω...
*Manitoba Μειγμα Για Καρδερινες Χυμα*

       Περιεχει:
Δακτυλις,
Ραδικοσπορο,
Κεχρι καναδα,
Λευκη περιλλα,
Λευκος  μαρουλοσπορος,
Γαιδουραγκαθο(mariano),
Μαυρος μαρουλοσπορος,
Χρυσος  λιναροσπορος,
Παπαρουνα,
Chia,
Bella di  notte,
Σισαμοσπορος,
Γαιδουραγκαθο(selvatico),
Αγριοσποροι  λιβαδιου,
Ντοματοσπορος,
Σπορος βασιλικου,
Νιζερ,
Ρουψεν κοκκινο,
Ηλιοσπορος  μαυρος υβριδιο,
Γρασιδι ψιλο,
Αποφλοιωμενη βρωμη,
Λευκο μιλετ,
Καρθαμο

το πουλαει με το κιλο!!!!

----------


## jk21

ειναι το *MANITOBA-CARDUELIDI*  .καλο μιγμα πολυποικιλο  .ποσο εχει το κιλο ; εδω εχει καπου 6 το κιλο

----------


## serafeim

6 ευρω και εδω Δημητρη... αλλα δεν ειδα στην συσταση του τον σπορο κινοα οπως αναφερθηκε σε αλλα ποστ... με παραξενευει διοτι αποκλειεται η ετερεια να βγαζει ξεχωριστο μειγμα για καθε νομο :/

----------


## jk21

πρεπει να ειναι καινουργια παρτιδα αυτη με την κινοα .στην ιστοσελιδα της ιταλιας ,υπαρχει κανονικα στο μιγμα  .στην ιστοσελιδα της εταιριας που νομιζω την εισαγει στην ελλαδα ,δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι .στην κρητη μπορει να υπαρχει απο πηγη που εισαγει με αλλο τροπο .δεν μπορω να ξερω

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη....
προσμενετε για νεες ερωτησεις  :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αν δεν κάνω λάθος την είδα την ίδια στα 5 ευρώ το κιλό εκεί που πήρα την κινόα !! Ηταν το ποιο ακριβό του έτοιμο μείγμα !!*

----------


## serafeim

μακαρι να εβρισκα τοσο ευκολα και εγω τους σπορους αυτους  :Happy:

----------


## Stragalini

μόλις σήμερα είδα σε κατάστημα το νέο μείγμα της Μανιτοβα carduelidi τιμή 5,40 το κιλό χωρείς ρούπσεν και ελαιοκράμβη μου φαίνεται πολύ καλό  η γνώμη σας ? *Composizione*

Perilla bianca

Erba mazzolina

Lattuga bianca

Cicoria

Niger

Scagliola

Lino oro

Sesamo

Lattuga nera

Rapa

Chia

Camelina

Girasole

Papavero

Bella di notte

Canapuccia

Abete

Cipresso

----------


## jk21

καλο ειναι αλλα πας να μου κοψεις τη χαρα  ....

σε ξενες ιστοσελιδες εχω βρει αυτο ,που εχει σαν μοναδικη διαφορα την προσθηκη KINOA ... τελικα εχει ή δεν εχει; 

*Carduelidi Kg 2,5 MANITOBA*Miscela composta da : Perilla bianca, Erba mazzolina, Lattuga bianca, Cicoria, Niger, Scagliola, Lino oro, Sesamo, Lattuga nera, Rapa, Chia, Camelina, Girasole, Papavero, Bella di notte, Quinoa, Canapuccia, Seme di Abete, Seme di cipresso

----------


## Stragalini

Κινοα δεν έχει μέσα σίγουρα την πείρα για δοκιμή ,εχει ακριβός την σύσταση που έγραψα πιο πάνω,είναι συσκευασία 2,5 kg σε πράσινο χρώμα,έχει και μετάφραση στα ελληνικά στην οποία γράφει  και βασιλικό  αλλά από που το συμπεραίνουν αυτό δεν ξέρω

----------


## vag21

περιεργα πραγματα,αναλογα με την χωρα παει και η κινοα?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Κινοα δεν έχει μέσα σίγουρα την πείρα για δοκιμή ,εχει ακριβός την σύσταση που έγραψα πιο πάνω,είναι συσκευασία 2,5 kg σε πράσινο χρώμα,έχει και μετάφραση στα ελληνικά στην οποία γράφει και βασιλικό αλλά από που το συμπεραίνουν αυτό δεν ξέρω


Γιωργο βαλε αν μπορεις φωτογραφιες απο το μειγμα που εχεις και απο την ετικετα στα Ελληνικα.

----------


## jk21

το μελος giorgos_ ειχε πει παντως οτι ειχε ερθει και στην ελλαδα μιγμα με κινοα ... δεν ξερω 

παντως το μπλεξιμο ειναι και στην ιδια την εταιρια στη ιταλια .κοιταξτε εδω πχ για την τροφη 

*cardellino major
*

στον καταλογο εδω 

http://www.manitobasrl.com/it/pdf/ca...oba-121031.pdf  (6ο φυλλο )
αναγραφει κινοα (quinoa )

ενω σε αλλο σημειο της ιστοσελιδας 

http://www.manitobasrl.com/it/index....ino-major.html

δεν υπαρχει
*Composizione*

Perilla bianca

Erba mazzolina

Lattuga bianca

Cicoria

Niger

Scagliola

Lino oro

Finocchio

Sesamo

Lattuga nera

Ravizzone rosso e nero

Canapuccia

Girasole

Cardo mariano

Cardo selvatico

Abete bianco

Cipresso

----------


## Stragalini

[QUOTE=οδυσσέας;532936]Γιωργο βαλε αν μπορεις φωτογραφιες απο το μειγμα που εχεις και απο την ετικετα στα Ελληνικα.[/QUOTE

δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα την σακούλα πετάχτηκε στα σκουπίδια σήμερα το πρωί (αδειάζω το μείγμα σε κουβά ) και την πέταξε η γυναίκα μου , στη μετάφραση όμως έλεγε οτι ειχε βασιλικό και αγκάθι μαριας το οπιο δεν υπάρχει στο μείγμα

----------


## Stragalini

πάντως γίνετε ενα αλαλούμ με τις τροφές ,το παλικάρι στο πετ σοπ (πολύ ειλικρινής μαζί μου ) μου είπε ότι του έχουν στείλει μείγμα χωρείς κάποιο σπόρο μέσα Η αντικαθιστώντας τον με κάποιον άλλο  

τα καινούρια μείγματα της μανιτοβα ειναι αυτα μολις μπαίνεις στο site ( http://www.manitobasrl.com/it/index....o-premium.html)

----------


## jk21

με δεδομενα

το ποστ  41 εδω  Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία
και οσα αναφερω για την αξια του ραδικοσπορου διατροφικα 

το οτι ο ραδικοσπορος ειναι απο τους πιο αγαπητους της καρδερινας balcanica στη φυση 

την οχι ακριβη σχετικα τιμη του (απο 4μισυ μεχρι  8 ευρω ) 

και με δεδομενο οτι κινοα  παρεχεται απο τον γνωστο μου ,μεσω αυγοτροφης 

εφτιαξα προσφατα για ενα καλο φιλαρακι ,μιγμα για τις καρδερινες του και θα ηθελα να το παραθεσω  :





το μιγμα σε ποσοτητα  5 κιλων περιεχει :



*1 κιλο καναρινοσπορο -> 20 %
1 κιλο ραδικοσπορο -> 20 % 
500 γρ βρωμη -> 10 %
500 γρ νιζερ -> 10 %
300 γρ περιλλα λευκη -> 6%
250 γρ κια -> 5 %
250 γρ κανναβουρι  -> 5 %
250 γρ ηλιοσπορο μαυρο piccolo  -> 5 %
250 gr  καμελινα   -> 5 %
200 γρ περιλλα καφε -> 4 %
100 γρ μαρουλοσπορο μαυρο -> 2 %
100 γρ νεραγκαθο   -> 2 %
 50 γρ λιναροσπορο  -> 1 %

και 350 γρ σπορων υγειας της beyers (deli nature ) -> 7 % 
*

Εχω δει και αλλες εταιριες με σπορους υγειας και εχω χρησιμοποιησει και της witte mollen .Και οι δυο εχουν *μεγαλη ποικιλια σπορων της φυσης* εντος τους ,για να δινουν  και το στοιχειο της ποικιλοτητας ,χωρις παντοτε να σταματω να θεωρω πληρως απαραιτητη την παροχη σπορων απο την φυση πανω σε κλαρια 
*
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 5 ΚΙΛΑ 
ΤΙΜΗ 4.5 Ευρω το κιλο
*

δυο τυχαιες φωτο του μιγματος  .Η πρωτη με μεγαλυτερη πιο αντιπροσωπευτικη ποσοτητα του περιεχομενου

----------


## jk21

οπως θα ειδατε ισως εδω  *Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη ποστ 247*


ψωνισα προσφατα καποιους σπορους και μεσα σε αυτους και το μιγμα condition του blattner 

για να φτιαξω και να στειλω ενα μιγμα για καρδερινουλες ,σε ενα καλο φιλο στην βορεια ελλαδα τον Τασο  tasos-mo
γιατι εκει πανω δεν υπαρχει και μεγαλη ποικιλια 

το μιγμα λοιπον που σκεφτηκα για βορεια ελλαδα ειναι το παρακατω 


στα 10 κιλα 

2 κιλα κεχρι  20 %
1 κιλο βρωμη 10 %
1 κιλο κανναβουρι 10 %
1 κιλο περιλλα καφε 10 %
800 γρ ραδικι  8 %
800 γρ νιζερ   8 %
800 γρ ηλιοσπορος υβριδιο (blattner )  8 %
400 γρ καμελινα 4 %
400 γρ λιναρι 4 %
400 γρ σουσαμι 4 %
400 γρ παπαρουνα 4 % 

και 

1 κιλο σποροι condition blattner 10 %  


που θα μπαινουν την ανοιξη ξεχωρα αυξανοντας με τον ερχομο της ,την ποικιλοτητα των σπορων 

εχω μειωμενο ραδικι σε σχεση με το συνηθισμενο μου ,για να ενισχυσω τους λιπαρους ηλιοσπορο  ,παπαρουνα και νιζερ (βορεια ελλαδα γαρ .... )

ενω λειπει ο βασιλικος που απλα ετυχε να μην βρω εκεινη τη στιγμη και σιγουρα θα του εδινα ενα 4 % μαζευοντας λιγο απο καποια αλλα 

δεν εβαλα μαρουλοσπορο γιατι ειχε το condition ενω η μοναδικη ελλειψη ισως ειναι μια δοση νεραγκαθου ,αλλα θα μας ανεβαινε το κοστος 

επισης και αγκαθι Μαριας ,που δεν εχει θεμα κοστους αλλα συχνα καποια πουλια δεν τον σπανε και δεν ηθελα να ρισκαρω 

βγηκανε ολα μαζι κοστος 4 ευρω το κιλο !


φωτογραφιες προσεχως απο τον Τασο

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημήτρη αύριο βραδυ ο φίλος μου ξεκιναει για πάνω..οπότε την Τρίτη το μιγμα θα είναι στα χέρια μου.Επομένως οι φωτο δεν θα αργήσουν...Ευχαριστώ για ολα ακόμα μια φορα.

----------


## stavai

Ναι Δημήτρη τα πουλάκια μου τρώνε  αγκάθι  Μαρίας .

----------


## jk21

*ο Μμαμπης απαντα στην ερωτηση μου εδω 

Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη



Το συζηταμε αν θες εκει (για να μην βγαινουμε εδω οff topic γιατι μιλαμε για ετοιμα μιγματα κυριως ) πως ακριβως θα ειναι διαφοροποιημενο αρκει να μου αναφερεις αν τρωνε τα πουλακια σου αγκαθι Μαριας 


*




λοιπον με δεδομενο οτι τρωνε και αγκαθι  που ειναι σημαντικοτατος σπορος για την υγεια τους και επιλογη τους στη φυση και με δεδομενο οτι εισαι νοτια ελλαδα ,αρα περισσοτεροι καπως αμυλουχοι 

στα 10 κιλα 

2 κιλα κεχρι 25 %
1 κιλο βρωμη 10 %
1 κιλο κανναβουρι 10 %
1 κιλο περιλλα καφε 10 %
800 γρ ραδικι 8 %
800 γρ νιζερ 7 %
800 γρ ηλιοσπορος (μικρος μαυρος )  7 %
400 γρ καμελινα 4 %
400 γρ λιναρι 4 %
400 γρ αγκαθι Μαριας 4 %
200 γρ σουσαμι 2 %
200 γρ παπαρουνα 2 % 

και 

1 κιλο σποροι condition   7 %

στο ενα κιλο τα διαιρεις ολα δια 10

----------


## stavai

Σε ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη 

1) Από ποιότητα σπόρων πως είμαστε ?  
2) Αν θυμάσαι πόσο έρχεται το κιλό ?
3) Το Carduelidi έχει πάνω από 23 σπόρους και μου ερχόταν 4,2 το κιλό

----------


## jk21

να συμπληρωσω οτι αν βρεις βασιλικο ,ειναι πολυ καλος σπορος και μπορει να βρει εκει θεση  ,οπως και αν δεν σκεφτεις  το κοστος (εχει γυρω στα 9 με 11 το κιλο στην αγορα ) και καποιο ποσοστο μαρουλοσπορου αξιζει να μπει .Εκτος αν υπαρχει στο μιγμα condition

----------


## jk21

την ποιοτητα σπορων δεν μπορω να την ξερω ειτε εκει που ψωνιζω για τον εαυτο μου ειτε για οπουδηποτε τελικα βρεις του σπορους εσυ .Δεν εμπιστευομαι κανεναν ,απλα δοκιμαζω  και κρινω (και ετσι πρεπει να κανουμε ολοι μας ) αποδοχη απο τα πουλια ,καθαροτητα απο σκονες και μαμουνια και για οσους σπορους δεν ειναι ελαφροι πολυ (η περιλλα μενει παντα στην επιφανεια ) να βουλιαζουν στο νερο 

Η συσταση που ειχε φτιαξει ο Τασος που εχει μικρες διαφοροποιησεις απο τη δικια σου ,σχεδον στην ιδια τιμη που λες βγαινει αν κοιταξεις διαδικτυακες τιμες ,αλλα και οπου το εφτιαξε 

το μιγμα που σου προτεινω σαν συσταση ,εχεις τους βασικους και ακριβους σπορους σε μεγαλυτερη ποσοστοση και σαν αριθμο σπορων ,αν βαλεις μεσα και αυτους του μιγματος condition (αλλοι το λενε λειβαδισιους ,αλλα σπορους υγειας κλπ ) ειναι κατα πολυ μεγαλυτερο των 23 σπορων 

βασικο ομως ειναι ,αν δεν βγαλεις ακρη στο να μπορεις να συνεχισεις το μιγμα που δινεις (βασικο αν μιλαμε για καρδερινες που το εχουν συνηθισει ,να μην κανουν μεγαλες αλλαγες αποτομα ) να εχεις καποια ποσοτητα του παλιου για να πας σταδιακα απο το ενα στο αλλο ,αν και ταιριαζει σε πολλους σπορους

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημήτρη δεν ξέχασα τις φωτο με το μιγμα..αλλα όπως είδες έμπλεξα με τις ζευγαρωστρες..που πρέπει να τελειώσουν σύντομα για να εγκλιματιστουν τα πουλιά..έπονται και οι φωτο με το μιγμα..

----------


## jk21

πρωτα οι ζευγαρωστρες και τα πουλια και ασε τις φωτο .εδω ειμαστε !

----------


## stavai

Βλέποντας και κάνοντας Δημήτρη .
Περιμένω και ένα μείγμα της   RAGGIO di SOLE - MAJOR BLACK   
από ένα φίλο , θα σας πω εντυπώσεις  .

----------


## jk21

Ειδα που ρωτησες στο αλλο θεμα .Θα σου γραψει πιστευω εντυπωσεις ,οχι ακριβως για αυτο ,αλλα για το major mix ο Στελιος (ninos ) που το εχει δοκιμασει .Το συγκεκριμενο σαν ονομαστικη συσταση δεν το βλεπω να εχει διαφορα με το αλλο της ιδιας εταιριας εκτος αν εννοουν τα ποσοστα των σπορων ,που ισως ενισχυουν την μελανινη (πχ αυξημενη συσταση σπορων που εχουν αρκετη τυροσυνη ) .Οτι και να παρεις να μην αλλαξεις το παλιο μιγμα με νεο αποτομα .Σταδιακα σε ξεχωρες ταιστρες θα αυξανεις την ποσοτητα στο ενα και θα μειωνεις το αλλο μερα με την μερα για κανα 2 βδομαδες

----------


## stavai

Σε ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη καλό βράδυ  . . .

----------


## Chef21

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους,καλή χρονιά εύχομαι ολόψυχα με υγεία και πολλές εκτροφικές επιτυχίες...
Θέλω να θέσω το εξής ερώτημα..Πως μπορώ να μετατρέψω το παρακάτω μίγμα,σε βάση μίγματος για βαλκανικές καρδερίνες αποτελούμενο από σπόρους της αρεσκείας μου,με λίγα λόγια αν μπορεί κάποιος με τις γνώσεις και την εμπειρία του να με βοηθήσω να αλλάξω την σύσταση,την ποσόστωση του μίγματος που θα αναλύσω παρακάτω...

----------


## Chef21

Κεχρί Καναδά 51%,καναβούρι 6%,περίλλα λευκή 2%,Βρώμη 11%,Νίζερ 14%,Λινάρι 12%, Παπαρούνα 2%,Γλυκάνισος 2%...
Πρωτεΐνη 17,8% Λιπαρά 16,5% Φυτικές ίνες 8,8% Υγρασία 10,5%
Η σπόροι που θέλω να αυξήσω είναι το καναβούρι,η περίλλα και η παπαρούνα,οι σπόροι που θέλω να προσθέσω είναι ο ηλιόσπορος,το ραδίκι,ο μαρουλόσπορος,το κία, η καμελίνα κσι το bella di note....
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων..!!!

----------


## Chef21

Κεχρί Καναδά 51%,καναβούρι 6%,περίλλα λευκή 2%,Βρώμη 11%,Νίζερ 14%,Λινάρι 12%, Παπαρούνα 2%,Γλυκάνισος 2%...
Πρωτεΐνη 17,8% Λιπαρά 16,5% Φυτικές ίνες 8,8% Υγρασία 10,5%
Η σπόροι που θέλω να αυξήσω είναι το καναβούρι,η περίλλα και η παπαρούνα,οι σπόροι που θέλω να προσθέσω είναι ο ηλιόσπορος,το ραδίκι,ο μαρουλόσπορος,το κία, η καμελίνα κσι το bella di note....
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων..!!!

----------


## MacGyver

> Κεχρί Καναδά 51%,καναβούρι 6%,περίλλα λευκή 2%,Βρώμη 11%,Νίζερ 14%,Λινάρι 12%, Παπαρούνα 2%,Γλυκάνισος 2%...
> Πρωτεΐνη 17,8% Λιπαρά 16,5% Φυτικές ίνες 8,8% Υγρασία 10,5%
> Η σπόροι που θέλω να αυξήσω είναι το καναβούρι,η περίλλα και η παπαρούνα,οι σπόροι που θέλω να προσθέσω είναι ο ηλιόσπορος,το ραδίκι,ο μαρουλόσπορος,το κία, η καμελίνα κσι το bella di note....
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων..!!!


Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά,

Το μείγμα σου στο ένα κιλό περιέχει 510 γρ Κεχρί, 60 γρ Καναβούρι, 20 γρ περίλλα λευκή, 110 γρ βρώμη, 140 γρ νίζερ, 120 γρ λινάρι και από 20 γρ παπαρούνα και γλυκάνισο. Πολύ εύκολα μπορείς να προσθέσεις ένα κιλό έξτρα σπόρους, ώστε στα υποδιπλασιάσεις τις αρχικές σου αναλογίες συν τα ποσοστά που θα προσθέσεις, πχ το κεχρί σου που δεν θα προσθέσεις άλλο από το 51% θα είναι στα 2 κιλά το 25,5%.

Μια πρόταση τελικού μείγματος είναι:


25,5% κεχρί (χωρίς προσθήκη)5,5 % βρώμη (χωρίς προσθήκη)7% νίζερ (χωρίς προσθήκη)6% λινάρι (χωρίς προσθήκη)1% γλυκάνισος (χωρίς προσθήκη)23% καναβούρι (προσθήκη 400 γρ, σύνολο 460 γρ)10% περίλλα λευκή (προσθήκη 180 γρ, σύνολο 200 γρ)4% παπαρούνα (προσθήκη 60 γρ, σύνολο 80 γρ)4% ηλιόσπορος (προσθήκη 80 γρ)4% ραδίκι (προσθήκη 80 γρ)2,5% μαρουλόσπορος (προσθήκη 50 γρ)2,5% κια (προσθήκη 50 γρ)2,5% καμελίνα (προσθήκη 50 γρ)2,5% bella di note (προσθήκη 50 γρ)

Να σου προτείνω επίσης να ξεφύγεις από τα θεωρητικά όρια του ιδανικού μείγματος ανάλογα με τις προτιμήσεις των πουλιών. 

Τα μικρά σποράκια μπορείς να τα δίνεις σε ξεχωριστή ταϊστρα για να μην χάνονται στο μείγμα και κρύβονται κάτω από τα φλούδια. Επίσης, αν δεν τρώνε ορισμένουυς σπόρους πχ κια ή bella di note απλά τα καταργείς.

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα με τους υπολογισμούς

----------


## Chef21

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια σου,θα ήθελα εάν μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις να μετατρέψουμε μια άλλη καναρινο τροφή με διαφορετική σύσταση σπόρων,εάν είσαι διατεθειμένος φυσικά...

----------

